# FS: 5 LB CO2 Cylinder & Regulator, $125



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

5 Lb Aluminum CO2 Cylinder & Regulator, $100. New condition and still has some gas.

SOLD to Otter


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

I thought that is a fair price. 10 Lb cylinder at JL$189. Same regulator at J&L for $89.

Will take offers.


----------



## blue_eden (Apr 23, 2010)

very good price indeed, i paid over 300 bucks just for the setup, without gas


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

I dont think it's your price...
I think there has been a paradigm shift in the hobby away from Ca Reactors and into 2 part dosing systems....


I'm still with you though, would not trade my Ca reactor for anything.

set and forget.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

There is no Ca reactor for sale here. Only a Co2 tank and a regulator for a good price. If you also post this on the Freshwater equipment classified or plants, you may get more luck. This can be used for planted tanks.
Bump for a good deal.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Duplicate posts will be deleted, but I would move this to the freshwater equipment, as it will get more exposure there as suggested by Captured Moments.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

O.K. Price reduced for a quick sale $100. Could use for cash for something else.

Not worth selling less than that!


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll take it! Can you deliver downtown? PM sent.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

No delivery. At least not yet to DT


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! Did i miss something? Fabulous price! BUMP!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Setup is now PENDING.


----------



## oyf709 (Sep 18, 2010)

assuming its sold?If not let me know, I am interest to pick it up


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Items are now SOLD. Thanks Otter.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

No, thank you. Nice to meet a fellow enthusiast and thanks for the starter tips. Can't wait to see what happens.


----------

